# Elettromdeia Dealers - Let's hear it from the 'Horses Mouth'



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

After speaking to one of my 'local' Hertz Dealers - Here's the impression that I was left with:

*The Hertz brand has all but adandoned it's current Audiophiles, or more specifically, it's current Pre-2010 Mille Users in an attempt to capitalize on it's namebrand to become a more mainstream offering at more affordable price points with the new 2011 Mille Lineup.*

Since, I have already been warned by 2 completely seperate Dealer sources, that for me to consider replacing any of my current pre-2010 Hertz Mille drivers (ML1600 + ML280) with current offerings under the same model # would be a DOWNGRADE in both quality and performance.

While I don't expect too many dealers to be heartbroken by this, I too know the reasoning behind this.

Thanks to Elettromedia beurocracy, they are doing everything in their power to safeguard the Audison Thesis channel, along with pricing, not making the same mistake they did with previous top of the line Hertz Mille drivers. Dealers are 'hushed' with offerings of profit.....

I personally REFUSE to stay an Eletromedia nut-hugger, forced to either QUADRUPPLE my budget for my next upgrade, to Thesis Drivers......or DOWNGRADE to current Hertz Mille offerings in 2011/2012.

My collection of Hertz Mille pre-2010 drivers are some of the best sounding speakers on the planet and I will continue using them (and collecting more when/where possible) untill I jump ship over to another brand.

Thanks for nothing, Elettromedia.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

The rumor that I heard is that the lower line Hertz speakers are now made in China versus the EU. Making matters worse, they appear to be having some QC issues with their "new" build house.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> The rumor that I heard is that the lower line Hertz speakers are now made in China versus the EU. Making matters worse, they appear to be having some QC issues with their "new" build house.


I actually never heard that, but it's good to keep in mind.

I can however comment on a few different dealers and the fact that there still seem to be a few honest people out there in the world of Retail......as they BOTH refused to take my money after I told them about my current equipment while looking at the New 2011 Mille stuff.

They both told me in no uncertain terms that "*We can't take your money in good concience and charge you for a DOWNGRADE from your current equipment*" (when I was looking at 2011 ML1600's and 2011 ML280's)...

This came from both a local-ish Dealer, another Canadian Dealer and the same from my Italian Dealer.....wonders never cease.

Oh well, on with the show.

*Do no current Hertz Dealers care to comment in this thread ?*


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

The previous line was also done in China- they haven't been making Hertz stuff in EU for quite some time.

Yes, the new ML line is not as good as the previous; and is reflected in the price points- as far as quality; they are built in the same factory. Any quality issue would be more attributed to a new line and shake out of new tooling than a reflection on any change in manufacturing standards.

As far as "why", blame it on the US consumer as much as Elettromedia. They want to take the US market more seriously and "we" (sorry Canada) just don't respond as well to "high end" mobile audio stuff as EU does. This is a huge market for them, but as a general rule they have to cater to the common denominator.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

^Exactly. Not sure why you're surprised by this. Customers, via their wallets, dictate what gets brought to the market. The car audio market in the USA sucks. It's all about the $150 iPod deck and the $199 component set.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Angrywhopper said:


> ^Exactly. Not sure why you're surprised by this. Customers, via their wallets, dictate what gets brought to the market. The car audio market in the USA sucks. It's all about the $150 iPod deck and the $199 component set.


So, another victim of North American Marketing and Brand/Model recognition ?


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow. I didn't realize this was such a HOT TOPIC......to avoid that is.

Are the current Dealers bound by some sort of HUSH-agreement or something ?...from commenting on the 2008 MLK2 vs. the 2011 MLK2 ?

Why is NO DEALER willing to go on record with their comparisons ?


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Compared to other brands, there aren't much Hertz dealers in real life, let alone online.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, I just saw this for the first time and I suppose I owe it to you, Allan, to at least chime in with what little I know. As slade said, Hertz hasn't been made in EU for a long time. In fact, when I started at the shop I work at for the first time in '06 I don't remember any of it being built in EU. From what I remember it was all "assembled" in Malasia. I remember when they released the HP line of amps I know for sure they were "assembled" in Malasia along with all of the speakers. To give an "inside source" bit of information, all product can be specifically designated with the part number followed by a ".x" with the x being a number that is the version number. This doesn't necessarily tell you that it is a different version, but can and very often does tell where the product was built. Not too long ago Elettromedia moved their outsourced Malasian factory to a factory in China that they themselves own and operate (this is what I've been told). This could explain all of the Malasian product that has been found on the internet, perhaps some corruption at the factory because of it being outsourced? I don't know that, just a speculation. Anyways, I hope that clears up the question of where the product is built. As far as being curious about whether the dealers are being "hushed", I can assure you that is not the case, at least not with us. We aren't the number 1 dealer in the country or anything, but we were really close to being one of the few dealers that won the trip to Italy last year, so we aren't nothing. When they showed the new Mille line at CES, I was told that the price was going down and the performance was actually better. I've heard the older Mille speakers several times, and just put the new three ways in the board at the shop a few weeks ago. I don't have enough listening time on either to give any sort of review, but can tell you that listening to the three ways in the board I'm really happy with the way they sound. I didn't get to hear the demo vehicle at CES, but my coworker did and he said the mid bass output was ridiculous. As far as your next upgrade being "quadruple" the price for the Thesis, I think you may be exaggerating a bit. Retail price on the old MLK 2 that included the passives was $2k and the retail price for the Thesis two ways and adding the passives is $3900. So that is a little under twice the price. Now, it's a huge jump for sure, but I guess the person willing to spend $2k isn't very different from the person willing to spend a little under $4k on a set of speakers. Also, it's not like you aren't getting a better speaker for that price jump. Knowing you I doubt that you'll be using passives, so retail for the 6.5" and tweet is $2399 and also knowing that you have some inside contacts at dealers, I'm sure you can get a better price than that . Anyways, I hope I cleared at least something up, and hope that you aren't too mad at them following the market trend of what to produce and sell. Let me know if you have any questions that require an insider to answer and I'll see what I can do to help you out.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks Travis. Every bit of Info helps.


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

i've read all but salad's post. but my local dealer is still swearing by the new stuff. he know's i'm not anywhere near that price range so i doubt he'd try to sell me on them, but he claims them to be better or just as good and yet cheaper(? i think). 

well, he actually claims the new Type R's are better too. perhaps he's always trying to sell whatever products they carry and not put anything down at all costs.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

i owned mlk165 mlk2 and now the new mlk

i prefer the newest ones over both my old sets in every way


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

^^^Wow, there is some interesting news!


----------



## Redcloud (Feb 5, 2009)

It would appear to me that the build quality of the new Mille is definitely a downgrade. I mean, who an argue with a suitcase that looks like your carrying weapons grade plutonium in it? I think most of the difference in price is materials. 

Electromedia has an excellent reputation to uphold. I doubt they would offer an inferior product in terms of SQ, when that's how they earn a living. If they found a way to get the same or better performance from a product at a better price point, sign me up.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Just comparing both passive Xovers, I feel that Hertz have downgraded their high-end offering. Could be wrong but that's my opinion. 

Kelvin


----------



## jboen (Jun 6, 2011)

I am incredibly happy with my ML16002/ML2802's and I upgraded from the PRE-2010 Mille. Thats of course my personal opinion but the overall construction of the woofer and basket is far superior to that of the PRE-2010.

which dealers did you visit in Calgary?


----------



## 93accordlxwhite (Apr 29, 2011)

I may have missed it, but is this supposed to be a general sweeping trend for all their lines or just the Mille?


----------

